# breeding bolivian rams



## dmarcus (Apr 13, 2006)

hey I have a male and female bolivian ram and im wondering what kind of conditions they need to mate. I am certain they are opposite sex, Ive heard some people use old pot plants as a spawning ground. Right now they are in a small tank with a fish that will eat fry but i have a quarantine tank the paradise fish can chill in. Theyre still kind of juvenile though only a couple of months old 2-2.5 inches. Any suggestions on special water conditions? Ive also heard that they you should lower the water height and let the tank get extra warm to try and simulate the dry season which is when they mate. Whatever suggestions you guys can make i would appreciate, i love these fish and would love to have more of them. If someone lets me know how to post pics ill take some and put em up. thanks in advance everyone.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I you have the pics somewhere else on the web, you just click the image button on the message box and type in the link.


----------



## craftyflalady (Jan 25, 2006)

My Bolivians have always spawned on thier own with no help from me. I have noticed that most spawning happen right after a good water change with fresh cooler water which simulates the rainny season. 

My Bolivians spawn on a flat surface, mostly flat rocks. Then once the have wigglers they dig a pit and move the fry in there. They are very good parents and have raised thier fry in a community tank with no problems. I just give them a night light to help them at night. 

They love a planted tank ! I also love mine, and they are always at the front of the aquarium to greet me! 

I think yours have to get a tad older before spawning. So good luck in the future. They are cool little fishes..!!

Kathy


----------



## dmarcus (Apr 13, 2006)

great, ill be moving them into a 33g long in the fall/summer so maybe by then they will have matured enough to find a spot, i have a perfect flat rock too. What about substrate do they build a nest in the sand? or will fine gravel work which is what i was gonna use with a layer of florite underneath.


----------



## craftyflalady (Jan 25, 2006)

Fine gravel will be fine, my are in a tank with just florite and still move what needs to be moved no problem.


----------

